# looking for help with 2.8 A4



## cool_gti_guy91 (Nov 13, 2000)

hey all,

I been looking into buying a A4 2.8 Avant i like, Person selling cant get it to idle corectly but it drives fine. He took it to shop and they said the timing belt may have been installed wrong, turns out it was off by 3 teeth. They changed the belt and water pump, crank sensor, coil packs and wires... It still doesnot idle corectly. what are your thoughts on this? He is telling me one of the valves may be bent? From what i can see it doesnot look like the belt was done till over 100k. I was thinking maybe it broke if there is a bent valve. 

any input would be great.


----------



## kfzmeister (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, intake valve is bent slightly. Only takes a notch or two off! I'm repairing one now!


----------

